# Electronic Cigarettes



## Jonmo1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll leave out brand names to avoid looking like I'm selling them myself.

Everyone either smokes or knows someone who does.

Personally, I've been a pack a day smoker for 23 years, untill almost 2 days ago.
Last week, I saw a commercial on TV for an electronic cigarette.
I was a little skeptical but definately intrigued.

After a little research (it's not hard to find info on the internet), they look like they are for real, so I ordered a Starter Kit.

Got it in the mail Monday, and I'll tell you what..In short, they work. I haven't had a regular cigarette now for 43 hours. And it's not even a struggle, I actually do not want a regular cigarette anymore. These things actually simulate smoking very very well.

Everyone knows that cigarettes are bad for you. They have like 4000 known chemicales, about 80 of which are known to cause cancer. Plus emphazema and all kinds of other stuff. All the medical societies claim they kill some 400,000 Americans every year (millions worldwide).

Now these Electronic Cigarettes do not contain any of that extra crap that they put in regular cigarettes. They are basically water, nicotine and flavorings. There's something like 20 ingredients, varying from one brand to the next. NONE of which have been found to cause cancer.

They work by heating up a liquid that contains nicotine and flavorings. That turns the liquid into a Water Vapor that you inhale. Yes, it's a WATER vapor. It's not smoke, there is no fire. 

Yes it still contains nicotine, so it's definately not for children or non smokers. But if you (or someone you know) smokes, then this is a far better alternate method to get your nicotine. And not just the nicotine, the habitual routine of smoking. Hand to mouth, inhaling. That's why the patches and gums don't work, they don't satisfy that part of the addiction. No one seems to understand that it's more than just the nicotine we are addicted to. These electronic cigarettes definately give you ALL of the smoking experience, without all the crap in a cigarette.


Anyway, I just wanted to get this out there, I truely believe these to be life changing/saving devices. They work.
I didn't mention any brands, because you should do your own research. There are tons of brands and styles out there (even pipes).

I will say this though, avoid anything that offers a Free Trial. Because of coarse there are some scams out there, and that seems to be the number one telltale sign of a scam.

Just search google for Ecig or Electronic Cigarette.
There is a good forum I've become a member of under the same username.
Called ECF - I won't give a link, again I'm not selling anything. But it's ECF, easy to find.


Please, If just one person reads this and gives them a try I will be happy.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 28, 2010)

So, does this mean now you can "smoke" in your office?  In a bar?  On a plane?


----------



## Jonmo1 (Apr 28, 2010)

That's kind of a grey area...

Technically (at least in the US), the Ban is on Tobacco Smoke.
So in theory yes, you can smoke (we call it Vaping now) anywhere.
It's just water vapor, not smoke.There are no harmfull chemicals in the vapor that comes out.

But business owners/employers still have the right to say no.
But you're not breaking any laws.
I've read in forums that some have actually Vaped on a plane without incedent, other than the inevitable "What is that?", and ensuing explaination.

The general consensus is about 50/50, some places are cool with it, some not.

But the great thing is, there is no lingering smell. 
There is an odor to the Vapor, but it evaporates (it's water) in just a few seconds.
And most people (even non and ex smokers) say it actually smells good.

So I can now smoke (vape) in my house and my car, without my wife being disgusted by it.
And I don't smell like smoke myself, so my wife is quite a bit more .... um....you know..


----------



## lenze (Apr 28, 2010)

Ever since the "Smoking Ban" for bars went in effect here, they have been popping up!! One of the poker rooms actually sells them. I think they get a good deal buying in bulk and so they only change around $10 as opposed to $16 online. Anyway, that's what I was told!! 
lenze


----------



## Jonmo1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've heard many a similar tale Lenze. And those "disposables" that they sell are a decent way to try them out. Kinda like buying a calling card at a convenience store instead of paying for long distance service with your telephone company.

Oh, and yes. I'm Vaping in my office right now...
But, there isn't anyone else in my office...so it's not a big deal anyway.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 28, 2010)

Probably a good thing I quit smoking five<sup>?</sup> years ago.  If these had been around then I probably never would have quit.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm gonna give them a go!  I really must quit...  Been threatening it for ages...  Thanks Jon


----------



## Jonmo1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Excellent Jon.

Heck with it, I'm giving a link. A couple moderators have already replied, so I think the content of the thread is fine...

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/
I'm there under the same username.

Seriously, do some research cuz there are tons of brands and styles (stay away from "Free Trials")
I ended up with one of the brands most people there are dissapointed in.
But it still works for me


----------



## scottylad2 (Apr 28, 2010)

There are no bad ways to stop smoking, apart from getting hit by the bus i guess! As an ex smoker from the milenium new years resolution, i would say if there's an easy way to stop then that would be on the market and a best-selller at that. My 40 a day addiction, meant the 16 hours i was awake I was without a cigarette for less than half an hour. In fact it was an average of 1 smoke for every 24 minutes. There were some days i smoked 60. Both my parents smoked so i "grew" into it, but the day my mother got cancer was the day i suddenly lost my will to remain a smoker. 

She's been passed away a few years now. 

You will only stop when you actually want to stop, when you learn to despise cigarettes and when the reasons for living a healthier life far out-weigh any weakness on your own part. in that i mean kids leaving you behind on walks...you know the things


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 28, 2010)

jonmo1 said:


> ...A couple moderators have already replied, so I think the content of the thread is fine...


 
(a) It's not like this is your first post on the forum.  So we know it ain't spam.

And (b) I guess I would want to make it perfectly clear that NOBODY here is suggesting these are a good idea unless you were already a nicotine addict (smoker or chewer) and are looking for alternative ways to get your fix.

As an ex-smoker I will tell you that there is no more miserable feeling than feeling like a junkie. Heaven forbid you should leave the office without enough smokes to make it through the day or forget your lighter. If you do, you *must* stop by a gas station or convenience store on the way to work and get your fix for the day; going the day without it is almost unthinkable.

So if you're a young adult or a minor reading this thread, I cannot say strongly enough how many thousands of times I regretted ever listening to my "friend" who talked me into trying cigarettes for the first time. The path to nicotine addiction is really friggin' short on stinky, smelly *normal* cigarettes.  I'd tell you that you'd be better off taking some hundred dollar bills and lighting them on fire than ever even trying nicotine. For every one guy that tries it and walks away there are Lord only knows how many that try it and get hooked. I tried it "just this once" and it took me about eighteen years to quit for good.

OK, enough preachin'.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Absolutely Greg.
I did say something to that effect in my post, not for children or minors.
Please feel free to make an adjustment to the original post to make it more clear, or even boldface it..

These are definately only for people who already smoke or chew.
They still contain nicotine, which is bad for you.
But is proven to NOT cause cancer.  
Or at least has not been found to cause it.
And it has been studied by the FDA and many other health agencies.
The cancer associated with smoking is caused by all the other crap (Tar, Arsonic, etc) they put in cigarettes.
The nicotine is just the chemical they put in the cigarettes to keep us going back for more.
Every health problem from nicotine is treatable.

So it's not a safe new cool fad.
It's just a saf_er_ way to get the nicotine and smoking experience without all the cancer causing crap in regular cigarettes.

Thanks.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, and did I mention it's far cheaper too? Probably about half the cost.

At least until the Government gets a hold of them.
That's a whole other conversation...LOL.


----------



## Smitty (Apr 28, 2010)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I'm gonna give them a go! I really must quit... Been threatening it for ages... Thanks Jon


 
The wife was just about to go to the store for some and I posed the question: you can go get more or we can quit.

I think I'll try them.

Thanks for the heads up Jon.

As far as the appropriateness of the post, I think you're fine - You're sharing something worthwile and not spamming or profiting off of it. 

EDIT: I'm one of those who has quit several times, but didn't started smoking until my 20's despite growing up in a house of smokers.  I started in Australia when I ran out of Copenhagen, which I started as a wrestler (at 12) to suck weight, and averaged well over a can a day.

I'll second everyone's comments that the best thing you can ever do is not to pick the **** up in the first place.  If you're looking for a buzz that will last past the first or second time you try something before you get hooked and it goes away, try adrenaline.  There's nothing like climbing a good rock...


----------



## Domski (Apr 29, 2010)

They are available in the UK but not as part of the NHS quit programme which I have recently been through.

One word of warning would be I know at least a couple of people who spend far more on their electric cigarettes that they have now become hooked on than they did being 'social smokers' with normal cigarettes.

Anyone who might be interested I started a thread here about giving up.

Over a month done now, I've stopped taking the Champix and all is looking good.

Dom


----------



## Jonmo1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it Smitty, I'm on day 3 now.  This is the longest I have ever gone (voluntarily) without a cigarette.  And still no problem at all.  These Ecigs really satisfy everything we like about smoking, and remove everything we don't like about smoking.  
Even the morning smoke.

Best of luck to you.

And good for you too Domski, whatever method works for getting off cigarettes is great.


----------



## Smitty (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been taking Wellbutrin and it really does cut the urge, it's just the decision to quit that needs to be made.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 29, 2010)

Smitty said:


> ..., it's just the decision to quit that needs to be made.


 
Amen, brother!  Until ya really wanna, ya ain't gonna.  Knowin' you oughtta will *not* be enough.  ['course that purdy much holds true of jus' 'bout everything but payin' taxes don' it?]


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been off the butts for just over 6 months....(2nd time quitting for any length of time).  It was a combination of Alberta Smoking cessation comercials(THEY ARE BRUTALY HONEST COMERCIALS OUT THERE), the kids, the wife, and knowing how stupid it is to smoke in the first place.(Combined with a really bad cold, which helped me get through the first few days of withdrawal, felt like crap anyway, so a little extra crap added in didn't make a difference).  Of course now I'm trying to lose the extra 25 lbs I picked up since quitting.  Oh well, I need the exercise anyway.

Good luck with the Ecigs, sounds like it might be an OK alternative, far better than the actual smokes.

Cal


----------



## Michael M (May 2, 2010)

Hey All
There is an even easier method of giving up........
Move to Australia, the Governemnt is now threatening to put up the price of  a packet of fags to $20 !!!
So,if you come here you'll be broke in no time and won't be able to afford them !!!

BTW I'm a long time Ex smoker.....thank God


----------



## snowblizz (May 3, 2010)

Michael M said:


> Hey All
> There is an even easier method of giving up........
> Move to Australia, the Governemnt is now threatening to put up the price of  a packet of fags to $20 !!!
> So,if you come here you'll be broke in no time and won't be able to afford them !!!
> ...


Going to make the guys and gals on Border Patrol (I rather liked that show, very interesting) rather busy don't you think? If price was a determining factor then people would have stopped drinking acohol in Scandinavia a long time ago. These are products with a "low price elasticity" I think it was called. Been a while since National Economics 101.

At least you're in the middle of the ocean and could in theory check all in coming traffic.

Man are you guys a bunch of chimneys though. I used to refer to one of mom's old college buddies as "the Ruhr". She smoked a lot, though banished to the terrace when visiting. Cat liked her though, smokers being stationary and ripe for some cuddling.

I'm happy to report I've never ever smoked or even tested it. I'd call myself 100% nicotine free, but then there are always people somewhere that smoke and I don't know how much one gets as a passer-by. I guess I'd be a perfect testsubject to check what effects occasional limited passive exposure would be as anything in my system is from "outside sources" so to speak.


----------

